# Studio



## Carola (29 Marzo 2022)

Consiglio 

la mia grande ha sempre studiato pur facendo sport non ho mai mai mai avuto  bisogno di dire nulla
Il secondo  anche stessa cosa 
Il terzo 'nzomma
Studia ma facendo il minimo 
Ha una materia  sotto le altre su ma a me fa incazzare che faccia sempre tutto all ultimo 
Ho deciso però che a 17anni sei maturo x gestirtela anche se la tentazione qnd sono in Smart e di sequestrare il cellulare perché lo distrare e le sue tre ore chiuso in camera saranno di studio due o nemmeno 

però trovo assurdo esercitare controllo a 17 anni
Sei altro 190 cm grosso e ti devo trattare con un bimbo 
Però la tentazione c'è ..so che avrebbe risultati diversi in metà tempo 
Voi che ne pensate ?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Consiglio
> 
> la mia grande ha sempre studiato pur facendo sport non ho mai mai mai avuto  bisogno di dire nulla
> Il secondo  anche stessa cosa
> ...


Io le ho provate tutte con i miei figli, discorsi punizioni ecc ecc 
Non c’è stato verso
Ho deciso che per non esaurirmi lascio stare
Spero che almeno uno dei due prenda la maturità (ci siamo quasi)


----------



## Carola (29 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io le ho provate tutte con i miei figli, discorsi punizioni ecc ecc
> Non c’è stato verso
> Ho deciso che per non esaurirmi lascio stare
> Spero che almeno uno dei due prenda la maturità (ci siamo quasi)


 Si ti esauriscono in effetti poi lui si è scelto anche un liceo difficile per il gran bel campo da calcio che aveva ..
Vicino casa pieno di amici uno stillicidio quel licei  vecchio stampo storici ...
Esagerato anche x certi versi !


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Consiglio
> 
> la mia grande ha sempre studiato pur facendo sport non ho mai mai mai avuto  bisogno di dire nulla
> Il secondo  anche stessa cosa
> ...


Saranno adulti quando si manterranno da soli e vivranno in altra casa. Fino ad allora esercitero’ tutto il controllo che del tutto discrezionalmente ritengo di voler attuare. Quando ho voluto imparare a gestire figli sono andato a scuola da chi ne sa più di me e mi hanno insegnato che i figli  non hanno lungimiranza, nel 2022 nemmeno a 17 anni, non vedono oltre uno o due giorni. E si dimenticano anche molto in fretta le esperienze. Pertanto intervengo duramente e chiedo loro più di quanto sia necessario, ben consapevole che otterrò di meno. A volte ho ricevuto critiche da altri genitori, i cui figli a loro volta o sono stati bocciati o sono diventati dei reietti asociali o entrambi. 
Credo ed esercito l’autorità del padre padrone, sono severo ed autorevole ed ahimè a volte pure autoritario.
Per ora i risultati raggiunti confermano la bontà della mia linea.
Tutto il resto è aria fritta.
Quindi non avere pietà.
Se ritieni che requisendo il telefono per due ora possa essere un buon metodo per farlo studiare, fallo senza pietà.
Mal che vada cambia un cazzo.


----------



## Carola (29 Marzo 2022)

Mi sembra che così imponi una cosa che dovrebbe a questa  età venire  da se il sapersi organizzare e non dietro minaccia 

con gli altri ha funzionato
Lui ha dalla sua che è decisamente sveglio come molti terzi e sembra più grande della sua età x come ragiona x come si esprime 

Boh vedremo 
Ps: le femmine comunque un altro andare !!!


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi sembra che così imponi una cosa che dovrebbe a questa  età venire  da se il sapersi organizzare e non dietro minaccia
> 
> con gli altri ha funzionato
> Lui ha dalla sua che è decisamente sveglio come molti terzi e sembra più grande della sua età x come ragiona x come si esprime
> ...


Si sì hai detto bene, impongo.
Non sono interessato al dialogo ed al compromesso. 
Mio dovere e’ lavorare e mantenerti.
Tuo dovere e’ darti da fare a scuola, un po’ in casa e divertirti. 
Si rispettino queste regole e va bene tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Saranno adulti quando si manterranno da soli e vivranno in altra casa. Fino ad allora esercitero’ tutto il controllo che del tutto discrezionalmente ritengo di voler attuare. Quando ho voluto imparare a gestire figli sono andato a scuola da chi ne sa più di me e mi hanno insegnato che i figli  non hanno lungimiranza, nel 2022 nemmeno a 17 anni, non vedono oltre uno o due giorni. E si dimenticano anche molto in fretta le esperienze. Pertanto intervengo duramente e chiedo loro più di quanto sia necessario, ben consapevole che otterrò di meno. A volte ho ricevuto critiche da altri genitori, i cui figli a loro volta o sono stati bocciati o sono diventati dei reietti asociali o entrambi.
> Credo ed esercito l’autorità del padre padrone, sono severo ed autorevole ed ahimè a volte pure autoritario.
> Per ora i risultati raggiunti confermano la bontà della mia linea.
> Tutto il resto è aria fritta.
> ...


Ecco quando realizzi che non cambia un cazzo ti assicuro che molli il colpo se non vuoi ammalarti 
Poi ne parli con chi di competenza e vedi cose che non avevi visto e realizzi cose che non avresti mai pensato


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi sembra che così imponi una cosa che dovrebbe a questa  età venire  da se il sapersi organizzare e non dietro minaccia
> 
> con gli altri ha funzionato
> Lui ha dalla sua che è decisamente sveglio come molti terzi e sembra più grande della sua età x come ragiona x come si esprime
> ...


Tu che risposta vorresti? Quale atteggiamento vorresti che venisse sostenuto?
Non è una critica.
È che ci sono ragazzi che richiedono attenzione e altri che hanno bisogno di prendersi musate. A te come sembra tuo figlio?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Consiglio
> 
> la mia grande ha sempre studiato pur facendo sport non ho mai mai mai avuto  bisogno di dire nulla
> Il secondo  anche stessa cosa
> ...


Io sono per la linea dura...
Vai bene a scuola ...ti tieni cellulare e xbox...
Vai male ..me li tengo io...
Col piccolo funziona al momento (dopo l unico voto veramente negativo... è stato lui a portarmi l Xbox...)a sufficienza ottenuta ...l odiosa console è tornata da lui...
Alle medie..mi facevo ridare invece o soldi...tipo...prendi un voto brutto?mi dai 20 euro
È uscito col 10


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Saranno adulti quando si manterranno da soli e vivranno in altra casa. Fino ad allora esercitero’ tutto il controllo che del tutto discrezionalmente ritengo di voler attuare. Quando ho voluto imparare a gestire figli sono andato a scuola da chi ne sa più di me e mi hanno insegnato che i figli  non hanno lungimiranza, nel 2022 nemmeno a 17 anni, non vedono oltre uno o due giorni. E si dimenticano anche molto in fretta le esperienze. Pertanto intervengo duramente e chiedo loro più di quanto sia necessario, ben consapevole che otterrò di meno. A volte ho ricevuto critiche da altri genitori, i cui figli a loro volta o sono stati bocciati o sono diventati dei reietti asociali o entrambi.
> Credo ed esercito l’autorità del padre padrone, sono severo ed autorevole ed ahimè a volte pure autoritario.
> Per ora i risultati raggiunti confermano la bontà della mia linea.
> Tutto il resto è aria fritta.
> ...


Stessa cosa faccio io, 100%


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Mia figlia ancora è piccola e crescendo spero che per studiare riprenda da me
Che se riprende dal padre è un casino 
Personalmente io proporrei un compromesso al figlio in questione 
Vedi tu conoscendolo quale potrebbe essere il migliore per migliorare la sua media
A 17 anni sono grandi ma non così tanto e i figli hanno bisogno di regole


----------



## Carola (29 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu che risposta vorresti? Quale atteggiamento vorresti che venisse sostenuto?
> Non è una critica.
> È che ci sono ragazzi che richiedono attenzione e altri che hanno bisogno di prendersi musate. A te come sembra tuo figlio?


mio figlio mi smebra semplicemente  uno Che con il minimo sforzo arriva e che sia un po' superficiale come studio mentre nel resto è decisamente maturo legge di tutto quotidiani e su qualsiasi argomento stupisce adulti

x questogli basterebbe davvero un minimo
Però nn posso  lamentarmi in generale del ragazzo che è anzi ..

Comunque ho deciso che  gli darò fiducia e nessun ritiro di cellulari o almeno sino anche non vedo peggioramenti nella resa



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono per la linea dura...
> Vai bene a scuola ...ti tieni cellulare e xbox...
> Vai male ..me li tengo io...
> Col piccolo funziona al momento (dopo l unico voto veramente negativo... è stato lui a portarmi l Xbox...)a sufficienza ottenuta ...l odiosa console è tornata da lui...
> ...


play station  e cc L ha abbandonata del tutto oramai
E sto benedetto cell la croce dove però hanno registro elettronico comunicazioni allenamenti eccecc
Poi continue notifiche feste ritrovi e' sempre in pista nel week end 

la mia collega ha problema opposto figlio che studia solo ed e'asociale e dice che è un problema anche quello ... sarà ..



omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia ancora è piccola e crescendo spero che per studiare riprenda da me
> Che se riprende dal padre è un casino
> Personalmente io proporrei un compromesso al figlio in questione
> Vedi tu conoscendolo quale potrebbe essere il migliore per migliorare la sua media
> A 17 anni sono grandi ma non così tanto e i figli hanno bisogno di regole


 Ma regole ne ha eh

e' tema cell che ci si scontra
X altro lui non ha social ha Instagram ma zero foto manco la foto profilo x dire su what app

diciamo che è molto corteggiato anche da ragazzine grandi sarà che è il terzo non so e mi sa che gli e partito un po' L ormone


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Consiglio
> 
> la mia grande ha sempre studiato pur facendo sport non ho mai mai mai avuto  bisogno di dire nulla
> Il secondo  anche stessa cosa
> ...


Che si deve portare la materia a settembre, come ha fatto mia figlia


----------



## Carola (29 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che si deve portare la materia a settembre, come ha fatto mia figlia


ma se sarà lo farà  non fanno sconti tanto ...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> mio figlio mi smebra semplicemente  uno Che con il minimo sforzo arriva e che sia un po' superficiale come studio mentre nel resto è decisamente maturo legge di tutto quotidiani e su qualsiasi argomento stupisce adulti
> 
> x questogli basterebbe davvero un minimo
> Però nn posso  lamentarmi in generale del ragazzo che è anzi ..
> ...


Quindi pensi che sia in grado di scegliere se mirare al 10 o al 6.


----------



## Carola (29 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi pensi che sia in grado di scegliere se mirare al 10 o al 6.


se Si impegna alza il voto come x molte cose se
Ti impegni i risultati arrivano


----------



## Carola (29 Marzo 2022)

pare fatto apposta ho scritto qui e sono arrivati voti positivi 
Ora scriverò tutti i gg 

infatti è uscito da camera sua tutto tronfiò ed è andato in palestra


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi pensi che sia in grado di scegliere se mirare al 10 o al 6.


Questo lo fa anche la figlia di mia cugina e ha 12 anni
Con poco prende 7 ma a lei non interessa 
Le basta il 6


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> se Si impegna alza il voto come x molte cose se
> Ti impegni i risultati arrivano


Lo sappiamo tutti. Ma bisogna dare un peso al voto.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco quando realizzi che non cambia un cazzo ti assicuro che molli il colpo se non vuoi ammalarti
> Poi ne parli con chi di competenza e vedi cose che non avevi visto e realizzi cose che non avresti mai pensato


Quel giorno la ci penserò e prometto di dirti come andrà. Per ora resto sui binari del successo.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Stessa cosa faccio io, 100%


E quando non funzionerà più ci penseremo.
Con me quando ero figlio ha funzionato.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quel giorno la ci penserò e prometto di dirti come andrà. Per ora resto sui binari del successo.


Ti auguro di continuare così e non è detto che arriverà quel giorno
Io sto a posto con la coscienza perché so di aver fatto tutto il possibile .con rammarico mi sono rassegnata


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia ancora è piccola e crescendo spero che per studiare riprenda da me
> Che se riprende dal padre è un casino
> Personalmente io proporrei un compromesso al figlio in questione
> Vedi tu conoscendolo quale potrebbe essere il migliore per migliorare la sua media
> A 17 anni sono grandi ma non così tanto e i figli hanno bisogno di regole


Alberto Pellai che non è proprio l’ultimo dei pirla, soprattutto se paragonato ai cervelloni che ci sono qua dentro me compreso mi trasmise personalmente, quindi non su un libro o su una pagina di FB, alcune nozioni da mettere in pratica con figli di età adolescenziale fino a 18/19 anni.
Io lo ascoltai pedissequamente.
Per ora non vado a frignare su vari forum che i miei figli non fanno quello che IO e la mia signora ci aspettiamo da loro.
Quando vivranno per conto loro, faran quel che vogliono.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti auguro di continuare così e non è detto che arriverà quel giorno
> Io sto a posto con la coscienza perché so di aver fatto tutto il possibile .con rammarico mi sono rassegnata


Ripeto, quel giorno la ci si penserà. 
Oggi è l’ultimo dei miei pensieri.


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ripeto, quel giorno la ci si penserà.
> Oggi è l’ultimo dei miei pensieri.


Qua ci sono tanti campi da coltivare, io gli ho già dato l'alternativa, se non volesse continuare sulla strada dello studio e dell'impegno dovuti alle sue capacità


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti auguro di continuare così e non è detto che arriverà quel giorno
> Io sto a posto con la coscienza perché so di aver fatto tutto il possibile .con rammarico mi sono rassegnata


È quello che hanno detto i miei a me....
Fino a ultimo ci hanno tentato...
Ma io dopo il diploma...ho proprio mollato il colpo...
Posso dirti onestamente...a distanza di anni...
Che ho fatto una cazzata colossale a non continuare?
A non fare l università?
E ad aver fatto le superiori...in modo mediocre?
Però ai miei non posso rinfacciare nulla...sono stati eccezionali...
Ma ...non si può cavar sangue da una rapa...
Non avevo proprio voglia di studiare...
E cazz..mi sarebbe bastata...una minima motivazione in più...e avrei avuto una carriera scolastica eccezionale...
Perché... semplicemente...non aprivo un libro...
Solo quando capisco che rischiavo ...studiavo...
...
Per questo che io sono un duce con i miei figli...
Ma apparentemente non hanno preso ...la mia non voglia ..


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Marzo 2022)

Io do molta importanza allo studio...non sono una dittatrice ma entrambe le mie figlie sanno che se vogliono la mia fiducia e con lei anche una vita più semplice devono dimostrarmi di essere abbastanza mature da prendersi le responsabilità che la loro età richiede, l'andar bene a scuola è un loro dovere e su questo non transigo.
Ho sempre detto loro che per come è strutturato il mondo l'avere una buona cultura e arrivare a dei buoni traguardi nello studio  darà loro più possibilità nel futuro di avere una vita più appagante...insegno loro che ci vuole impegno costante per arrivare a realizzare i loro sogni e sembra che questo parlare diretto con loro dia buoni risultati per il momento....


----------



## Koala (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia ancora è piccola e crescendo spero che per studiare riprenda da me
> Che se riprende dal padre è un casino
> Personalmente io proporrei un compromesso al figlio in questione
> Vedi tu conoscendolo quale potrebbe essere il migliore per migliorare la sua media
> A 17 anni sono grandi ma non così tanto e i figli hanno bisogno di regole


Fino a 5 anni mia figlia impazziva per la scuola, come me, poi se trasformata in una piccola “nomedelmarito”… volevo morì… su alcune materie di applica giusto per la sufficienza e su altre un po’ di più…


----------



## Carola (29 Marzo 2022)

Però alla fine tempo da si parlava dell importanza di certi studi ai fini di una più ampia realizzazione 
importanza di una certa cultura x aver euna vita più appagante e qualcuno sollevava il dubbio che  ci andasse giustamente anche chi si dedicasse a mestieri  più umili e spesso mal retribuiti  nella  ns società 
Quasi che L  ambizione fosse condannabile 
Ma nessuno aspira  a qsto x i propri figli
Una contraddizione?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

Mio figlio va male a scuola | TuoPsicologo
					

Mio figlio va male a scuola. Questa considerazione può essere una grossa fonte di dispiacere per un genitore. Il fatto stesso che un genitore ci pensi, però, è già in sé qualcosa di positivo. Questo significa che il genitore riconosce l'esistenza del problema e inizia prendersene carico.




					www.tuopsicologo.it


----------



## Vera (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Però alla fine tempo da si parlava dell importanza di certi studi ai fini di una più ampia realizzazione
> importanza di una certa cultura x aver euna vita più appagante e qualcuno sollevava il dubbio che  ci andasse giustamente anche chi si dedicasse a mestieri  più umili e spesso mal retribuiti  nella  ns società
> Quasi che L  ambizione fosse condannabile
> Ma nessuno aspira  a qsto x i propri figli
> Una contraddizione?


Svolgo un lavoro completamente diverso dal titolo di studio che ho conseguito. Ho seguito la mia passione, torno a casa dopo tante, a volte troppe ore di lavoro, stanca ma felice, sono dipendente da me stessa, non mi manca niente. Ecco, auguro questo a mia figlia, a prescindere da quello che deciderà di fare.


----------



## omicron (30 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Fino a 5 anni mia figlia impazziva per la scuola, come me, poi se trasformata in una piccola “nomedelmarito”… volevo morì… su alcune materie di applica giusto per la sufficienza e su altre un po’ di più…


Allora posso sperare  per ora da me non ha ripreso niente


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Svolgo un lavoro completamente diverso dal titolo di studio che ho conseguito. Ho seguito la mia passione, torno a casa dopo tante, a volte troppe ore di lavoro, stanca ma felice, sono dipendente da me stessa, non mi manca niente. Ecco, auguro questo a mia figlia, a prescindere da quello che deciderà di fare.


Sei stata brava sicuramente magari anche fortunata non so ne sento pochi così realizzati ultimamente è chi incontro anche x mio lavoro ha  tante troppe difficoltà
Il mioCompagno ha una realtà sua dopo anni nelle aziende e va anche bene ma quante cose burocratiche grane con dipendenti ecc
Io Sono invece dipendente e lo stress da imprenditore non sarei in grado di  gestirlo
Mia sorella e 'piva e si lamenta spesso
Mio fratello medico in h prende davvero poco per il culo che si fa e non vi dico in covid
Però  amiamo i ns lavori mio fratello poi pensi sia una missione la sua per L apporto umano che da anche se dopo sta pandemia e 'molto cambiato

io auguro ai ragazzi di sentirsi realizzati e remunerati il giusto x poter fare scelte che li appaghino nella vita in generale la femmina più che altro che dovrà farsi in 4 di più

vedo ancora troppe donne che debbono fare scelte condizionate da una scarsa indipendenza economica e non è bello


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Sei stata brava sicuramente magari anche fortunata non so ne sento pochi così realizzati ultimamente è chi incontro anche x mio lavoro ha  tante troppe difficoltà
> Il mioCompagno ha una realtà sua dopo anni nelle aziende e va anche bene ma quante cose burocratiche grane con dipendenti ecc
> Io Sono invece dipendente e lo stress da imprenditore non sarei in grado di  gestirlo
> Mia sorella e 'piva e si lamenta spesso
> ...


A te viene mai il dubbio che sia il mondo del lavoro a essersi strutturato in un modo non adeguato ai ritmi umani?


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te viene mai il dubbio che sia il mondo del lavoro a essersi strutturato in un modo non adeguato ai ritmi umani?


No 
Nelle realtà che conosco e ne conosco tante seguendo  aziende di vari segmenti e in contatto con hr varie e non c'è nulla di tutto questo esclusa la vecchia Fiat 
Ingiustizie ecc si ma orari folli qsto no


----------



## ivanl (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> No
> Nelle realtà che conosco e ne conosco tante seguendo  aziende di vari segmenti e in contatto con hr varie e non c'è nulla di tutto questo esclusa la vecchia Fiat
> Ingiustizie ecc si ma orari folli qsto no


e invece si, quasi dappertutto. Tu vivi nel tuo mondo


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Se mai è la società che non e'strutturata x supportare le mamme che lavorano se ci sono aiuti sono privati di aziende come la mia che aveva attivato  l asilo  nido aziendale ecc


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> e invece si, quasi dappertutto. Tu vivi nel tuo mondo


Ma io vivo in una realtà normale dove si lavora dalle 9 alle 18
Non mi smebra una cosa folle e così nelle realtà che seguo 
Non è il Mio Mondo è quello che vedo da 20 anni a parte la fca dove mediamente stavano tutti ben oltre le 8 ore 
Amici amiche lavorano come me 
Vi sembra  troppo ?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma io vivo in una realtà normale dove si lavora dalle 9 alle 18
> Non mi smebra una cosa folle e così nelle realtà che seguo
> Non è il Mio Mondo è quello che vedo da 20 anni a parte la fca dove mediamente stavano tutti ben oltre le 8 ore
> Amici amiche lavorano come me
> Vi sembra  troppo ?


Più pausa pranzo e tragitto casa-lavoro, quante ore si sta fuori?
Va benissimo, basta che ci sia il nido che tiene un lattante dieci ore?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più pausa pranzo e tragitto casa-lavoro, quante ore si sta fuori?
> Va benissimo, basta che ci sia il nido che tiene un lattante dieci ore?


Beh purtroppo se hai un lavoro full time in un azienda privata gli orari sono quelli...
Io finivo anche alle 18.30/ 19...
E per anni ho lavorato anche il sabato mattina...
Stavo fuori casa 12 ore al GG...
Ma non avendo alternative lo facevo...
Per fortuna avevo mia madre che mi curava i figli...(l azienda dove lavoravo prima non è riuscita ad aprire il nido interno...ma sarebbe stato cmq impensabile far fare al bimbo...il pendolare con me)
Poi dal 2011 ho iniziato ad avere orari migliori...
Ora lavoro 6 ore al GG ma su turni...
Sempre ovviamente a Milano...non sotto casa...
Le realtà sono queste...
Io ho colleghe che vengono anche da fuori regione..


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh purtroppo se hai un lavoro full time in un azienda privata gli orari sono quelli...
> Io finivo anche alle 18.30/ 19...
> E per anni ho lavorato anche il sabato mattina...
> Stavo fuori casa 12 ore al GG...
> ...


Io non ho colpevolizzato chi lavora. 
Ho chiesto se pensate che questo sistema e questa organizzazione siano adeguati alle esigenze umane.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho colpevolizzato chi lavora.
> Ho chiesto se pensate che questo sistema e questa organizzazione siano adeguati alle esigenze umane.


Si l ho capito...non volevo farti contro anche a sto giro....
Volevo solo riportarti a che la mia esperienza...
Purtroppo di mamme lavoratrici in queste condizioni è piena Milano!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si l ho capito...non volevo farti contro anche a sto giro....
> Volevo solo riportarti a che la mia esperienza...
> Purtroppo di mamme lavoratrici in queste condizioni è piena Milano!


Lo so bene! Purtroppo è pieno anche di non madri, perché non saprebbero come organizzarsi.
Però qualche dubbio sul sistema credo che sia utile averlo.
Meglio che stigmatizzare chi cerca di evitare di essere stritolato.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma io vivo in una realtà normale dove si lavora dalle 9 alle 18
> Non mi smebra una cosa folle e così nelle realtà che seguo
> Non è il Mio Mondo è quello che vedo da 20 anni a parte la fca dove mediamente stavano tutti ben oltre le 8 ore
> Amici amiche lavorano come me
> Vi sembra  troppo ?


No, a me sembra molto normale Per il contesto in cui vivo io.


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più pausa pranzo e tragitto casa-lavoro, quante ore si sta fuori?
> Va benissimo, basta che ci sia il nido che tiene un lattante dieci ore?


ionsono stata a casa con i lattanti sfruttando tutto ciò che potevo arrivando all anno circa
In realtà lavoricchiavo anche da casa 
poi a un anno sono andati all asilo e avevo una sig.ra che qnd non potevo andava a prenderli lei è che ancora adesso fa le pulizie da noi una donna meravigliosa siamo stati fortunati e loro nn sono traumatizzato 
Però io sono fortunata lavoro a 10 minuti da casa 
Non sono traumatizzati sono più io che ci tenevo a crescerli  e averi tutit i gg anche se alla fine fui ben felice di tornare tra gli adulti 
il punto è che il nido costa e nn tutti possono permetteselo e anche tata 
Se stai fuori troppo enon ti danno  ptime devi x forza fare scelte me ne rendo conto


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so bene! Purtroppo è pieno anche di non madri, perché non saprebbero come organizzarsi.
> Però qualche dubbio sul sistema credo che sia utile averlo.
> Meglio che stigmatizzare chi cerca di evitare di essere stritolato.


ma nessuno stigmatizza ma se puoi permettertelo fai pure se no ti adatti e cerchi soluzioni
La mia amica tradita. Euna di queste che non voleva uscire più tardi delle 1630 /1700 dal suo ufficio 
Ora si terrà sto coglione perché non saprebbe come pagarsi le bollette in una città così cara e si da della cogliona


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ionsono stata a casa con i lattanti sfruttando tutto ciò che potevo arrivando all anno circa
> In realtà lavoricchiavo anche da casa
> poi a un anno sono andati all asilo e avevo una sig.ra che qnd non potevo andava a prenderli lei è che ancora adesso fa le pulizie da noi una donna meravigliosa siamo stati fortunati e loro nn sono traumatizzato
> Però io sono fortunata lavoro a 10 minuti da casa
> ...


Quindi il mondo del lavoro va bene così com’è e bisogna adattarsi. Dobbiamo essere grati alle aziende che agevolano concendendo part-time o asili ecc?


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi il mondo del lavoro va bene così com’è e bisogna adattarsi. Dobbiamo essere grati alle aziende che agevolano concendendo part-time o asili ecc?


ma brunetta cosa vuoi fare la rivoluzione qui sopra ?
Si se una azienda  dovesse dare queste soluzioni sarebbe già ' tanta roba 
Vorresti un mondo dove tutti si
Lavori 4 ore e poi fiesta ? E chi non lo vorrebbe
Eh non esiste
Conta trovare soluzioni al momento

part-time e già una bella cosa x le neo mamme ti permette di nn uscire dal mondo del lavoro dì guadagnare qualcosa  e seguire i filgi e restare sana si mente che tutto il giorno a casa ma manco morta 
Mi metto  anche nei panni del imprenditore con mamme che ogni tre x due stanno a casa

non e facile ma visto che di cognome non faccio agnelli mi adatto


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma brunetta cosa vuoi fare la rivoluzione qui sopra ?
> Si se una azienda  dovesse dare queste soluzioni sarebbe già ' tanta roba
> Vorresti un mondo dove tutti si
> Lavori 4 ore e poi fiesta ? E chi non lo vorrebbe
> ...


Prima della rivoluzione bisogna fare molti passi.
Il primo è riconoscere che il sistema è finalizzato a mantenere se stesso anche a scapito delle persone.


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima della rivoluzione bisogna fare molti passi.
> Il primo è riconoscere che il sistema è finalizzato a mantenere se stesso anche a scapito delle persone.


ok
Ma nel frattempo devo vivere e ci sono realtà decisamente peggiori per cui cerco di fare bene cosa  posso nel sistema in cui mi trovò
Per me lavorare 9-18 non è massacrarmi
Molto miei conoscenti fanno medesimi orari soptutto se dipendenti
Anche i dirigenti non stanno sino alle 20
Certo non sono orari ptime nella maniera più assoluta e ci si adatta tutti figli compresi
Gli imprenditori stanno oeggio le p iva  stanno peggio li si da scendere in piazza !!

detto questo al di la del piacere nello stare  con i bimbi per noi genitori (era un piacere mio stare con loro coccolarli portarli al parco esserci dopo la nanna pomeridiana ) non vedo traumi in chi e 'andato all asilo prima dei miei e per più ore
Anzi a volte sono fin più svegli
Vedo bimbi con i nonni e disastri
Fatti col cuore ma un po' rinco alcuni eh

poi A chi dice vivi nel tuo mondo
Me lo sono anche un po' cercato e sto mondo mica le cose ti capitano x caso o raramente ..
Qnd mi resi conto che nn potevo lavorare in pubblicità con filgi  mi sono data d afare come una pazza x un' alternativa serate intere a spedire cv ecc ecc e come me tantissime ma non mi sono spaventata x qualche trasferta cosa che ad altre sarebbe pesata perché devi organizzarti alle virgola ed è uno sbattone con tre figli e zero nonni
Bisogna anche un po' rischiare no?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ok
> Ma nel frattempo devo vivere e ci sono realtà decisamente peggiori per cui cerco di fare bene cosa  posso nel sistema in cui mi trovò
> Per me lavorare 9-18 non è massacrarmi
> Molto miei conoscenti fanno medesimi orari soptutto se dipendenti
> ...


Anche i miei figli sono andati al nido e ci sono stati benissimo.
Ma ero partita non dalle scelte individuali, che sono ovviamente condizionate dalla realtà, ma del criticare chi non si sente di adeguarsi.


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche i miei figli sono andati al nido e ci sono stati benissimo.
> Ma ero partita non dalle scelte individuali, che sono ovviamente condizionate dalla realtà, ma del criticare chi non si sente di adeguarsi.


 Perché leggi critiche ?
Se hai fatto certe scelte poi non devi lamentartene 
Ritorno alla mia amica 
Ha sempre avuto il tarlo come te che una vita sia vita se alle 17 puoi metterti comoda. Acasa e dedicarti a passioni hobby parenti cucina 
Io non ho questa cosa così radicata in me unico mio desiderio era stare con i bimbi poi dopo 20 minuti di parco giochi mi pentivo ma detto qeusto lei non ha filgi semplicemente non vuole rotture 
Allora o hai culo  e competenze tali che 6 ore ti becchi 2000 euro o ti accontenti 
Ma adesso si trova nelle cacca perché 1200 euro nella città dove siamo fai davvero fatica da sola se non hai immobili o cosa ...

non ti adegui ? Bene allora fai con cosa hai senza lamentarti
in pochi pochissimi riescono lavorare poco poco e guadagnare da stare sereni 
Perché la serenità passa anche da quello non raccontiamoci cucche 

poi ho un amico che vive in Grecia  ristruttura case a volte ha soldi a vote no e solo single fa quel cazzo che gli pare
Ma è solo. Lui non voleva adeguarsi e non lo ha fatto .


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché leggi critiche ?
> Se hai fatto certe scelte poi non devi lamentartene
> Ritorno alla mia amica
> Ha sempre avuto il tarlo come te che una vita sia vita se alle 17 puoi metterti comoda. Acasa e dedicarti a passioni hobby parenti cucina
> ...


Che ti devo dire? Non mi spiego.


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Nessuno critica chi non si adegua 
Caso mai spesso ho sentito sta gente che non si adegua  criticare chi lo fa 
Il greco uno su tutti criticava chi sta in azienda simo  alle 18 i dirigenti incravattati diceva gli s chiavi del sistema a sentire lui
Be meno male che nn ha fatto figli che lintirava su a patate ( però ha chiesto aiuti economici a tutti noi x avviare sta fattoria in Grecia che poi non è andata ) agli schiavi del sistema


----------



## Carola (30 Marzo 2022)

Cmq il tema era importanza dello studio poi facciano un po' cosa desiderano e cosa lo renderà felici ( spero )


----------



## omicron (30 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Cmq il tema era importanza dello studio poi facciano un po' cosa desiderano e cosa lo renderà felici ( spero )


mio marito l'altro giorno stava lì a dire che sperava che la bambina avesse voglia di studiare, e che scuola vorrà fare... io gli ho risposto che farà quello che le piace perchè tanto la scuola che ti garantisce  il lavoro mica esiste


----------



## Koala (30 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Allora posso sperare  per ora da me non ha ripreso niente


A me parte l’amica di giù, nulla


----------



## omicron (30 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> A me parte l’amica di giù, nulla


mia figlia somiglia parecchio a mio suocero, mia cognata è laureata con 110 e lode... se proprio deve somigliare a loro, speriamo almeno che abbia ripreso da quel ceppo lì


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima della rivoluzione bisogna fare molti passi.
> Il primo è riconoscere che il sistema è finalizzato a mantenere se stesso anche a scapito delle persone.


Il mondo del lavoro è sempre stato così. 
Il lavoro di per s'è non è a favore dell'uomo. 
Un tempo si lavorava oltre le 8 ore ed erano mal pagate ovunque. 
Ora diversi lavori permettono anche buone retribuzione. 
Purtroppo lavorare 4 ore al giorno con uno stipendio di 2.000 euro per tutti è un utopia


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il mondo del lavoro è sempre stato così.
> Il lavoro di per s'è non è a favore dell'uomo.
> Un tempo si lavorava oltre le 8 ore ed erano mal pagate ovunque.
> Ora diversi lavori permettono anche buone retribuzione.
> Purtroppo lavorare 4 ore al giorno con uno stipendio di 2.000 euro per tutti è un utopia


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Adesso le mondine non esistano più, c'è una splendida macchina usata da una persona con tanto di patentino.
Vedi che è migliorato.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire? Non mi spiego.


Leggo spesso per non dire spessissimo che non ti spieghi o che non vieni compresa. Poiche accade con più utenti, il fatto che tu stessa Apprendi di non spiegarti con più persone,  potresti cominciare ad imparare a spiegarti.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Adesso le mondine non esistano più, c'è una splendida macchina usata da una persona con tanto di patentino.
> Vedi che è migliorato.


A parte che non ci sono più perché è più conveniente una macchina.
Per avere un trattamento più umano hanno lottato, nulla è regalato.
Adesso pensiamo che ci facciano un piacere a stare in ufficio.


----------



## Carola (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che non ci sono più perché è più conveniente una macchina.
> Per avere un trattamento più umano hanno lottato, nulla è regalato.
> Adesso pensiamo che ci facciano un piacere a stare in ufficio.


Io penso che sia una fortuna Avere un lavoro.
e che sia molto peggio x la dignità dell essere umano non avercelo

tu di cosa hai campato x anni brunetta scusa e con che orari ?


----------



## Carola (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che non ci sono più perché è più conveniente una macchina.
> Per avere un trattamento più umano hanno lottato, nulla è regalato.
> Adesso pensiamo che ci facciano un piacere a stare in ufficio.


 Ma certo che situazioni limite ci sono state ancora ci sono  ed è corretto lottare ma qui si parla di lavoro normali retribuiti e con tutte le garanzie del caso mica di raccolta pomodori in nero


----------



## Carola (31 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Leggo spesso per non dire spessissimo che non ti spieghi o che non vieni compresa. Poiche accade con più utenti, il fatto che tu stessa Apprendi di non spiegarti con più persone,  potresti cominciare ad imparare a spiegarti.


oddio concordo con te
aiuto

Ps : secondo me brunetta è in  gamba solo un po' ferma sulle sue convinzioni


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> oddio concordo con te
> aiuto
> Ps : secondo me brunetta è in  gamba solo un po' ferma sulle sue convinzioni


Per penitenza devi scrivere 50 volte consecutive in risposta a me queste frasi:

Pinco sei un pallista
Pinco sei un frustrato
Pinco sei misero
Pinco sei varie ed eventuali

totale 200 frasi non una di meno.


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il mondo del lavoro è sempre stato così.
> Il lavoro di per s'è non è a favore dell'uomo.
> Un tempo si lavorava oltre le 8 ore ed erano mal pagate ovunque.
> Ora diversi lavori permettono anche buone retribuzione.
> Purtroppo lavorare 4 ore al giorno con uno stipendio di 2.000 euro per tutti è un utopia


il quarto stato esiste tuttora.   oggi lo trovi più nel piccolo commercio, possono farti decine di esempi in cui le attività reggono perchè sono a conduzione familiare.  chi avrebbe voglia e margini per crescere deve desistere perchè prendersi dei dipendenti ti affosserebbe i conti.

se in agricoltura oggi non ci sono piùle mondine è grazie alla meccanizzazione, ma se vuoi fare delle produzioni d'elite, sempre la schiena devi chinare e fare le cose a mano.

nell'industria, hai semplicemente perso tante di quelle produzioni che ora, finita la globalizzazione, dovrai remportare da dovers trvolgere nuovamente vite e comunità.

Tu vivi in un posto che nel giro di 20-25 anni è passato dall'essere un centro industriale ad un centro di terziario più o meno avanzato.   ora probabilmente dovrete tornare ad essere anche un centro industriale e trovare il modo di far convivere tutto


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io penso che sia una fortuna Avere un lavoro.
> e che sia molto peggio x la dignità dell essere umano non avercelo
> 
> tu di cosa hai campato x anni brunetta scusa e con che orari ?


Continui a confondere il piano personale e quello politico.
Non è che se riconosci che l‘uomo è al servizio del lavoro e non il lavoro al servizio dell’uomo, devi cambiare la tua vita o fare la rivoluzione.
Ognuno nella vita fa quello che può per ottenere ciò che più si avvicina a ciò che vuole.
Le tue scelte sono rispettabili come quelle di tutti.
Appunto.
Come quella della tua amica che secondo te guadagna una miseria perché non ha voluto lavorare di più, anche se poi aggiungi che tu e tutti quelli che conosci non vanno oltre le otto ore.
Sei tu che cerchi sempre conferme di aver fatto le scelte giuste. È per farlo svaluti le altre.
Ma lo fai anche rispetto alla educazione dei figli, lo sport, le trasferte, il tradimento, la fine del matrimonio.
Ma individualmente ognuno fa come può e come gli pare.
Politicamente, dal punto di vista sociologico ed economico si può anche osservare che non funziona tutto bene e aspirare a cambiamenti. Sì può anche essere liberisti, più liberisti dei liberisti. È un’altra posizione politica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che non ci sono più perché è più conveniente una macchina.
> Per avere un trattamento più umano hanno lottato, nulla è regalato.
> Adesso pensiamo che ci facciano un piacere a stare in ufficio.


Non capisco come dovrebbe essere il lavoro per te. 
Mondine no condizioni disumane
Ufficio non, sembra che ci facciano un piacere, invece ci sfruttano. 
Puoi sempre prendere una cascina e cercare di farti bastare quello che produci ,a li ti assicuro che ci si tira il culo il doppio che in ufficio


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il quarto stato esiste tuttora.   oggi lo trovi più nel piccolo commercio, possono farti decine di esempi in cui le attività reggono perchè sono a conduzione familiare.  chi avrebbe voglia e margini per crescere deve desistere perchè prendersi dei dipendenti ti affosserebbe i conti.
> 
> se in agricoltura oggi non ci sono piùle mondine è grazie alla meccanizzazione, ma se vuoi fare delle produzioni d'elite, sempre la schiena devi chinare e fare le cose a mano.
> 
> ...


E ma l'industria inquina, non possiamo più lavorare. 
Non a caso (oltre che per il costo del personale molto oneroso) si erano spostati tutti verso est. 
A condizione famigliare regge se hai muri di proprietà e zero dipendenti, ciò vuol dire solo cose di nicchia. 
Si


----------



## omicron (31 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ma l'industria inquina, non possiamo più lavorare.
> Non a caso (oltre che per il costo del personale molto oneroso) si erano spostati tutti verso est.
> A condizione famigliare regge se hai muri di proprietà e zero dipendenti, ciò vuol dire solo cose di nicchia.
> Si


Ma infatti sono proprio le microimprese che stanno cercando di eliminare


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti sono proprio le microimprese che stanno cercando di eliminare


Le hanno di fatto già eliminate


----------



## omicron (31 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Le hanno di fatto già eliminate


Ma è quello il loro fine, lo dicono sempre che non sono “produttive”


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma è quello il loro fine, lo dicono sempre che non sono “produttive”


Certo per concentrare tutto sulle grandi, che di fatto non sono elastiche


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma è quello il loro fine, lo dicono sempre che non sono “produttive”


non sono produttive sui grandi ordinativi e questo è autoevidente.  peccato che non ci siano politiche volte a creare aggregati imprenditoriali tali da far diventare competitivi ad alto livello questi aggregati.

mi viene in mente il settore elicotteristico


----------



## omicron (31 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono produttive sui grandi ordinativi e questo è autoevidente.  peccato che non ci siano politiche volte a creare aggregati imprenditoriali tali da far diventare competitivi ad alto livello questi aggregati.
> 
> mi viene in mente il settore elicotteristico


Chissà che piani hanno


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non capisco come dovrebbe essere il lavoro per te.
> Mondine no condizioni disumane
> Ufficio non, sembra che ci facciano un piacere, invece ci sfruttano.
> Puoi sempre prendere una cascina e cercare di farti bastare quello che produci ,a li ti assicuro che ci si tira il culo il doppio che in ufficio


Faccio copia e incolla della risposta che ho dato a Carola.
”Continui a confondere il piano personale e quello politico.
Non è che se riconosci che l‘uomo è al servizio del lavoro e non il lavoro al servizio dell’uomo, devi cambiare la tua vita o fare la rivoluzione.
Ognuno nella vita fa quello che può per ottenere ciò che più si avvicina a ciò che vuole.
Le tue scelte sono rispettabili come quelle di tutti.
Appunto.
Come quella della tua amica che secondo te guadagna una miseria perché non ha voluto lavorare di più, anche se poi aggiungi che tu e tutti quelli che conosci non vanno oltre le otto ore.
Sei tu che cerchi sempre conferme di aver fatto le scelte giuste. È per farlo svaluti le altre.
Ma lo fai anche rispetto alla educazione dei figli, lo sport, le trasferte, il tradimento, la fine del matrimonio.
Ma individualmente ognuno fa come può e come gli pare.
Politicamente, dal punto di vista sociologico ed economico si può anche osservare che non funziona tutto bene e aspirare a cambiamenti. Sì può anche essere liberisti, più liberisti dei liberisti. È un’altra posizione politica.”
L’economia è una disciplina molto complessa che non è controllabile, ma solo parzialmente influenzabile.
A me fa sentire impotente.
Ma credo che tutti si sentano impotenti, anche i premi Nobel.
Dopo la crisi per la pandemia (già difficile da gestire, ma noi siamo tutti virologi, epidemiologi, sociali e politici) è subentrata la problematica economica e i politici sono stati ben contenti di passare la patata bollente a Draghi per il quale era già stato preparato il tappeto rosso da tempo. Ma non è che Draghi sia il genio della lampada. La situazione si è ulteriormente complicata con la guerra in corso, oltre le altre che riguardano sempre fonti energetiche.
Il punto principale è che si è diffusa l’idea che l’economia va come deve andare e i singoli e pure le masse si debbano solo adattare al corso delle cose.
Forse si può pensare di non adeguarsi sempre? Si possono immaginare forme di regolamentazione dell’economia?
È difficile da immaginare. Non dico di nuotare controcorrente, ma cercare magari di pensare qualcosa.
Lo pensa perfino Vasco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio copia e incolla della risposta che ho dato a Carola.
> ”Continui a confondere il piano personale e quello politico.
> Non è che se riconosci che l‘uomo è al servizio del lavoro e non il lavoro al servizio dell’uomo, devi cambiare la tua vita o fare la rivoluzione.
> Ognuno nella vita fa quello che può per ottenere ciò che più si avvicina a ciò che vuole.
> ...


Non credi che le piccole attività abbiano cercato di remare controcorrente? Quante piccole aziende sono fallite, e questo a causa del sistema, non si riesce, te lo posso garantire.
Quindi, se vuoi sopravvivere ci si adatta. Questo è il lavoro, una serie di regole che hanno ammazzato Il libero mercato privato


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non credo che le piccole attività abbiano cercato di remare controcorrente? Quante piccole aziende sono fallite, e questo a causa del sistema, non si riesce, te lo posso garantire.
> Quindi, se vuoi sopravvivere ci si adatta. Questo è il lavoro, una serie di regole che hanno ammazzato Il libero mercato privato


Se parli di privato a chi sta nel pubblico è come parlare a me di fedeltà.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non credi che le piccole attività abbiano cercato di remare controcorrente? Quante piccole aziende sono fallite, e questo a causa del sistema, non si riesce, te lo posso garantire.
> Quindi, se vuoi sopravvivere ci si adatta. Questo è il lavoro, una serie di regole che hanno ammazzato Il libero mercato privato


Credo proprio che tu non abbia considerato quello che ho scritto.
È come il discorso della savana, che fu l’unico sensato di un vecchio utente provocatore.
Puoi essere antilope o leone o scambiare i ruoli, ma se stai sempre nella savana non cambia niente.
Ma è così anche per le relazioni. Se si pensa di risolvere il tradimento subìto, tradendo a nostra volta, sempre lì stiamo, in un matrimonio ipocrita.
In economia se non esci dalla logica competitiva e di mercato senza regole, il pesce grosso mangia il piccolo.
Hai visto C’è posta per te e la sconfitta della piccola libreria di fronte al mega-store?
Adesso chiuderanno pure i mega-store, sconfitti dall’e-commerce e dagli e-book.
Tutti stupiti che nella savana si viene mangiati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo proprio che tu non abbia considerato quello che ho scritto.
> È come il discorso della savana, che fu l’unico sensato di un vecchio utente provocatore.
> Puoi essere antilope o leone o scambiare i ruoli, ma se stai sempre nella savana non cambia niente.
> Ma è così anche per le relazioni. Se si pensa di risolvere il tradimento subìto, tradendo a nostra volta, sempre lì stiamo, in un matrimonio ipocrita.
> ...


Ho letto la risposta, che avevi dato a Carola. 
Il sistema cambia velocemente,  tutti soccombono, più è grande il sistema più è delicato. Prova a lasciare nella savana solo i leoni, si ammazzano tra di loro. L'equilibrio è fondamentale è nello Stato attuale è stato forzato troppo. 
È normale che vada in crisi. 
Non comprendo ancora quando non vedi differenza tra la mondiale e l'impiegato di oggi.


----------



## Carola (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio copia e incolla della risposta che ho dato a Carola.
> ”Continui a confondere il piano personale e quello politico.
> Non è che se riconosci che l‘uomo è al servizio del lavoro e non il lavoro al servizio dell’uomo, devi cambiare la tua vita o fare la rivoluzione.
> Ognuno nella vita fa quello che può per ottenere ciò che più si avvicina a ciò che vuole.
> ...


la mia amica lavora 6 ore e adesso anche x questioni economiche dev digerire un uomo che le fa le corna che le ha attaccato una malattia sessualmente trasmissibile  e non essere libera di fare certe scelte perché on 1200 euro quel poco che di bello si è costruita dovrebbe lasciarlo

x me inammissibile e ora se ne pente anche lei dicendosi sono stata una pigra e una cogliona

Per me è inammissibile non cercare di fare del proprio meglio x pigrizia e so di aver fatto scelte giuste in generale e qualcuna meno giusta ma in linea di massima sono soddisfatta della mia vita che male c'è
Non è che debbo convincermene
Anzi vorrei convincere altre donne a non mollare x paura  timore o che ne so io ..

se scrivere che non comprendo ne ammiro certe scelte significa svalutare allora sarà così
Anche tu hai bisogno di svalutare scelte diverse della tua più ambiziose ad es quasi a confermare  le tue come vedi si può girare su tutti qsto tipo di discorso
Critichi lo sport le gare la competizione le scuole di un certo tipo e gli ambiziosi sei piena di pregiudizi come se carriera = soldi  = shopping come se tutto ciò fosse solo sinonimo di frivolezza 

A me non pesa adattarmi lavorare  cosa ti devo dire troverei molto più pesante fare che ne so la cassiera al supermercato 4 ore

Ognuno faccia come può e come gli pare basta poi non lamentarsene altrimenti cambi

mia nonna miha sempre sottolineato  sin da piccinal importanza di fare ciò che piace di non fermarsi alle cose che ti sembrano comode ma che non ti rendono felice 
x pigrizia e lo diceva lei orfana cresciuta  in un collegio durissimo dove finivano le figlie dei militari altro che 8/9 ore di lavoro e giù a lagnarsi

Ripeto a me non pesa il mondo del lavoro anzi solo grata di avercelo


----------



## Carola (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo proprio che tu non abbia considerato quello che ho scritto.
> È come il discorso della savana, che fu l’unico sensato di un vecchio utente provocatore.
> Puoi essere antilope o leone o scambiare i ruoli, ma se stai sempre nella savana non cambia niente.
> Ma è così anche per le relazioni. Se si pensa di risolvere il tradimento subìto, tradendo a nostra volta, sempre lì stiamo, in un matrimonio ipocrita.
> ...


non capsico cosa c entri questo discorso di economia con il fatto che si lavori troppo ...e delle tue critiche a chi si  Adatta al sistema


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2022)

Peggio che parlare di Covid.
Mi sembrava chiaro: “Continui a confondere il piano personale e quello politico.
Non è che se riconosci che l‘uomo è al servizio del lavoro e non il lavoro al servizio dell’uomo, devi cambiare la tua vita o fare la rivoluzione.
Ognuno nella vita fa quello che può per ottenere ciò che più si avvicina a ciò che vuole.
Le tue scelte sono rispettabili come quelle di tutti.”


----------



## Carola (31 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Peggio che parlare di Covid.


bah vabe buonanotte


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più pausa pranzo e tragitto casa-lavoro, quante ore si sta fuori?
> Va benissimo, basta che ci sia il nido che tiene un lattante dieci ore?


Va benissimo per i bimbi, per i cani no.
Non ti affidano un cane se lo lasci solo più di 3 o 4 ore.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho colpevolizzato chi lavora.
> Ho chiesto se pensate che questo sistema e questa organizzazione siano adeguati alle esigenze umane.


No.
Non solo, ma la profezia della fine del lavoro di Rifkin si è rivelata falsa.
La tecnologia informatica ha aumentato solo le perdite di tempo, ma non c'è stato alcun guadagno in termini di spendibilità del tempo nella vita reale.
Quindi questo aumento di produttività chi lo ha incamerato?
Non certo il mio settore, in tutta la filiera, che fa sempre meno fatturato, e non certo noi, che abbiamo visto ridurre il potere d'acquisto negli anni.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ma l'industria inquina, non possiamo più lavorare.
> Non a caso (oltre che per il costo del personale molto oneroso) si erano spostati tutti verso est.
> A condizione famigliare regge se hai muri di proprietà e zero dipendenti, ciò vuol dire solo cose di nicchia.
> Si


Si spostano dove tutto costa meno da anni.
TI faccio un esempio.
Le cartiere. L'aumento del prezzo del metanoora le sta mettendo in crisi.
La filiera degli stampatori va dietro agli aumenti e mette in crisi gli editori.
E alla fine chiudono le ultime edicole. 
Progresso tecnologico?
No, mancata programmazione a livello statale della gestione industriale.
Sono anni che la filiera è stata incentivata a causa dei costi eccessivi a spostarsi in paesi molto più economici, con tassazioni più favorevoli.
Cina, ma anche Turchia. Col risultato che sono diventati nostri concorrenti sul mercato dell'energia e delle materie prime.
Ora, dopo 3 crisi, noi ci troviamo a non avere strumenti per poter gestirne le conseguenze mentre altri paesi fanno quello che un tempo era nostro appannaggio.
Che si fa?



Carola ha detto:


> non capsico cosa c entri questo discorso di economia con il fatto che si lavori troppo ...e delle tue critiche a chi si  Adatta al sistema


Si lavora troppo per gli stipendi che si prendono.
Punto.
E noi stando su un forum siamo tra quelli che lavorano meno di tutti, perché abbiamo tempo da buttare.
Quanto vale una giornata di lavoro, tra spostamenti e orari d'ufficio almeno 10 o 11 ore, per tutta la vita fino a 70 anni?
1200 euro al mese?
1500?
A quanto la vendete?
300 euro di bolletta ENEL, l'ultima volta, di quella del metano è meglio non parlare.
400 euro di psichiatra al mese.
Gli affitti vanno sui 700 euro al mese.
Gli stipendi sui 1500.
Questo vale una vita di lavoro.


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Si lavora troppo per gli stipendi che si prendono.
> Punto.
> E noi stando su un forum siamo tra quelli che lavorano meno di tutti, perché abbiamo tempo da buttare.
> Quanto vale una giornata di lavoro, tra spostamenti e orari d'ufficio almeno 10 o 11 ore, per tutta la vita fino a 70 anni?
> ...


 Danny mi dispiace non mi trovi completamente  d accordo 
Io sono dell idea che spesso ci si adagi in certi ruoli 
Non vale x tutti ma io ho avuto esempi concreti Im casa mia di scelte coraggiose 

nia sorell si e laureata lavorando con due bimbi piccoli con sacrifici enormi e ora guadagna il doppiodi Prima
Mio  ex suocero  si laureò in economia lavorando come impiegato con mio ex marito piccolo ed ha fatto una bella carriera ricca di soddisfazioni 
Ora mi salterete al collo in molti ma ci sono persone che hanno la cosidetta cazzimma e altre no e si vede anche come affrontano la vita in generale 

psichiatria 400 al mese ma non tutti eh !
Anche stare qui avere tempo di farlo in orario lavorativo la dice lunga che non ci ammazziamo si lavoro o non sempre dai



danny ha detto:


> Si lavora troppo per gli stipendi che si prendono.
> Punto.
> E noi stando su un forum siamo tra quelli che lavorano meno di tutti, perché abbiamo tempo da buttare.
> Quanto vale una giornata di lavoro, tra spostamenti e orari d'ufficio almeno 10 o 11 ore, per tutta la vita fino a 70 anni?
> ...


hai mai cercato altro ?



danny ha detto:


> Si spostano dove tutto costa meno da anni.
> TI faccio un esempio.
> Le cartiere. L'aumento del prezzo del metanoora le sta mettendo in crisi.
> La filiera degli stampatori va dietro agli aumenti e mette in crisi gli editori.
> ...


 Su qsto  sono d accordo sposta do qui sposta si li e ora non abbiamo più nulla


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> hai mai cercato altro ?


Nel mio settore cercano da noi, ormai.
E gli stipendi dei tempi indeterminati viaggiano tra i 1200 e i 1800.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

Questi sono quei comunisti dei gesuiti 








						L’economia mondiale esce dal Covid ed entra in guerra | La Civiltà Cattolica
					

Il Covid-19 ha messo in luce la fragilità del modello ultraliberale di globalizzazione della produzione. L’invasione dell’Ucraina da parte della Russia aggrava drammaticamente questo scenario.




					www.laciviltacattolica.it


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Qui i costi di energia e materie prime in aumento stanno rendendo impossibile lavorare rispettando i contratti firmati.
Non vi si sta dentro.
E' un casino.
Vengono continuamente ridiscussi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Danny mi dispiace non mi trovi completamente  d accordo
> *Io sono dell idea che spesso ci si adagi in certi ruoli*
> Non vale x tutti ma io ho avuto esempi concreti Im casa mia di scelte coraggiose
> 
> ...


Sono le tue posizioni largamente condivise. Sono le posizioni della destra repubblicana americana: Liberismo assoluto, chi  non ce la fa non merita, i disoccupati sono pigri ecc
Sono posizioni legittime. 
Molti rimpiangono la mancanza di un vero partito di destra liberista, come Berlusconi aveva illuso di creare. «Sono entrato in politica coltivando il sogno, che è quello di tanti italiani, di cambiare il nostro Paese.»
Io ho una visione diversa.
Tu interpreti una posizione diversa come una critica. O addirittura la leggi come una richiesta personale di cambiamento.
Ho chiesto se tu o altri siete convinti che funzioni tutto bene.
Per te sì.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono le tue posizioni largamente condivise. Sono le posizioni della destra repubblicana americana: Liberismo assoluto, chi  non ce la fa non merita, i disoccupati sono pigri ecc
> Sono posizioni legittime.
> Molti rimpiangono la mancanza di un vero partito di destra liberista, come Berlusconi aveva illuso di creare. «Sono entrato in politica coltivando il sogno, che è quello di tanti italiani, di cambiare il nostro Paese.»
> Io ho una visione diversa.
> ...


Magari fosse liberismo, Brunetta.
Da noi è tutto tranne che liberismo.
Lacci, laccetti, burocrazia estenuante, raccomandazioni, mafia qui e mafia là.
Sono decenni che la nostra economia è sorretta dalle mafie, e non ce ne siamo accorti.


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio settore cercano da noi, ormai.
> E gli stipendi dei tempi indeterminati viaggiano tra i 1200 e i 1800.


 Anche da me x figure impiegatizie
Poi commerciali ecc si sale 

non so in che settore lavori
Cambiarlo è impossibile ?


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono le tue posizioni largamente condivise. Sono le posizioni della destra repubblicana americana: Liberismo assoluto, chi  non ce la fa non merita, i disoccupati sono pigri ecc
> Sono posizioni legittime.
> Molti rimpiangono la mancanza di un vero partito di destra liberista, come Berlusconi aveva illuso di creare. «Sono entrato in politica coltivando il sogno, che è quello di tanti italiani, di cambiare il nostro Paese.»
> Io ho una visione diversa.
> ...


non funziona tutto bene dai brunetta no. Mettere in bocca cosa non dette
Ho detto che c'è ben  di oeggio e che molte situazioni si possono  CAMBiare e lo penso !!

x esp mia e si aktri
Il mio compagno ha perso lavoro 15 Anni fa 
Poteva spararsi
Ha recuperato si è rivenuto ha tirato fuori due COGLIONI così ha messo su su a start up dalla cucina lavorava in cucina ok ??
Ora ha 35 dipendenti


io sono entrata qui che prendevo 1400 euro piu i buoni pasto
Ora no

cosa sono circondata da geni? Mia sorella il mio compagno
c'è gente che piagne e piagne sempre e sta lì nel suo brodo a girarselone rigirarselo x tutto dal
Lavoro al matrimonio addossando a terzi la colpa allo stato alla sfiga

vero o no che si non se ne esce!!
Sai quanti ne conosco si gente che si piange addosso x tutto io non li ammiro x nulla mi dispiace tanto
Danny mi sa do uno così che sta lì impantanato e ha sempre una scusa x non CAMBAIRE una virgola si nulla

come la mia amica
1200 euro ma mai un cv inviato
Corna come un alce ma non diciamo nulla che senza uno straccio si maschio non so stare

x carità


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Magari fosse liberismo, Brunetta.
> Da noi è tutto tranne che liberismo.
> Lacci, laccetti, burocrazia estenuante, raccomandazioni, mafia qui e mafia là.
> Sono decenni che la nostra economia è sorretta dalle mafie, e non ce ne siamo accorti.


Anche. Ma è evidente che la criminalità non è fuori dal sistema.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> non funziona tutto bene dai brunetta no. Mettere in bocca cosa non dette
> Ho detto che c'è ben  di oeggio e che molte situazioni si possono  CAMBiare e lo penso !!
> 
> x esp mia e si aktri
> ...


Infatti dici che è un problema del singolo tirarsi fuori.
Non dico che in questo mare al singolo non convenga imparare a nuotare. Anzi ammiro che ha le risorse personali per farlo. Ma trovo agghiacciante “La ricerca della felicità“ in cui, dopo tutte le difficoltà, il protagonista trionfa (e trionfa nel campo della speculazione finanziaria, prima della bolla immobiliare ) mentre chi non ce la fa si merita di stare a dormire per strada.


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti dici che è un problema del singolo tirarsi fuori.
> Non dico che in questo mare al singolo non convenga imparare a nuotare. Anzi ammiro che ha le risorse personali per farlo. Ma trovo agghiacciante “La ricerca della felicità“ in cui, dopo tutte le difficoltà, il protagonista trionfa (e trionfa nel campo della speculazione finanziaria, prima della bolla immobiliare ) mentre chi non ce la fa si merita di stare a dormire per strada.


oh Madonna ho detto che chi non ce la fa facciamolo fuori
Ma senti solo cosa vuoi sentire e lo interpreti a tuo piacimento
Ho detto che c è gente che si lagna ma non fa un fico secco x cambiare le cose e resta corntuo a vita infelici a vita depresso a vita sempre a trovare scuse  x non uscire dalla propria merda c'è ne sono anche tra amici a cui voglio bene ed è palese la loro mancanza di palle

mica li uccidiamo ma anche sentirli da anni lamentarsi di tutto  addossando colpe al sistema all economia ai potenti alla moglie al marito alle sfighe ma basta

La mia amica da cui è nato tutto sto pippone e una rinunciataria vi dico solo che sua madre 82 anni le ha dato il giro ma fuori ste palle le ha detto  in dialetto toscano da morire non fosse che lei sta male


Sono  anni che si lamenta del lavoro del ccnl dei colleghi del tragitto casa lavoro del compagno  che non la caga
Morirà così 
Ha sempre un motivo x non CAMBAIRE lavoro e come danny ora dice che lui è depresso x questo si scopa a una giovane x dimostrare si nn avere probekmi di impotenza
 va be dai
Poco ci manca che lo portx mano a scopare

e poi testuali parole : dove vado con sto stipendio di merda 

a me sembra danny
Scusa eh


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> oh Madonna ho detto che chi non ce la fa facciamolo fuori
> Ma senti solo cosa vuoi sentire e lo interpreti a tuo piacimento
> Ho detto che c è gente che si lagna ma non fa un fico secco x cambiare le cose e resta corntuo a vita infelici a vita depresso a vita sempre a trovare scuse  x non uscire dalla propria merda c'è ne sono anche tra amici a cui voglio bene ed è palese la loro mancanza di palle
> 
> ...


Ma io non entro nelle problematiche del singolo.
So anch’io che ci sono le lagne. Lo vediamo anche qui.
“Disciules!” è sempre una esortazione valida. 
Io ho tentato una riflessione politica.
Poi ho visto che è come per tutte le altre cose. È difficile fare un discorso fuori dalle esperienze personali. Amen
Non ti accuso di niente.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> non funziona tutto bene dai brunetta no. Mettere in bocca cosa non dette
> Ho detto che c'è ben  di oeggio e che molte situazioni si possono  CAMBiare e lo penso !!
> 
> x esp mia e si aktri
> ...


Sinceramente stiamo ancora discutendo di inviare curriculum nel 2022?
Io ho la pigna di fianco a me di quelli che arrivano.
Inutili.
Io ho uno stipendio discreto, 1800 euro. Avevo due redditi, una ditta ha chiuso e mi trovo senza l'altra aggiunta allo stipendio, ma il problema sono i costi che sono cresciuti negli anni.
Sono a tempo indeterminato.
Ora, consideriamo che siamo dei privilegiati in Italia, ovvero facciamo parte di quei pochi che possono permettersi di discettare su un forum in orario d'ufficio e invitare gli altri a sbattersi per lavorare.
Non funziona così, ammettiamolo.
Siamo delle persone di mezza età cresciute in un'epoca in cui bastava sbattersi per trovare lavoro sotto casa e farsi la seconda casa da qualche parte andando in pensione dopo 35 anni, per non parlare della manna del pubblico di una volta.
E siamo convinti che sia ancora così.
Forse nelle zone di periferia il cambiamento  si nota di più, perché vedi gente farsi veramente il culo per poco più di un migliaio di euro al mese.
In questo periodo va da dio per chi ha moneta, perché può speculare, giustamente, sui vari fallimenti.
Dipende da che parte stai.
Se mi metto a guardare solo a chi va bene, di certo ho una visione distorta.
Hai presente Trilussa?
Tu frequenti le periferie o solo le amiche danarose?


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> e poi testuali parole : dove vado con sto stipendio di merda
> 
> a me sembra danny
> Scusa eh


Uffa.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche. Ma è evidente che la criminalità non è fuori dal sistema.


Hai voglia.
Ha investito tanti di quei soldi nel sistema che in fin dei conti ormai lo sta praticamente gestendo lei.
Non è liberismo come lo si studia in economia.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Qui i costi di energia e materie prime in aumento stanno rendendo impossibile lavorare rispettando i contratti firmati.
> Non vi si sta dentro.
> E' un casino.
> Vengono continuamente ridiscussi.


30 anni di no nucleare, no termovalorizzatori, no questo, no quello, alla fine si pagano.  e ti trovi per ancora 1 anno con un parlamento dove il gruppo di maggioranza relativa sono i grillini.

ripeto, ce la sia cercata col laternino


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti dici che è un problema del singolo tirarsi fuori.
> Non dico che in questo mare al singolo non convenga imparare a nuotare. Anzi ammiro che ha le risorse personali per farlo. Ma trovo agghiacciante “La ricerca della felicità“ in cui, dopo tutte le difficoltà, il protagonista trionfa (e trionfa nel campo della speculazione finanziaria, prima della bolla immobiliare ) mentre chi non ce la fa si merita di stare a dormire per strada.


Infatti il problema è sempre e solo questo.
Ma non lo vedo da un punto di vista ideologico: il problema è che una società così crea persone che sono "fuori dal mercato".
E' come avere un'auto usata euro 4 diesel in vendita a Milano.
E' fuori mercato, non la vuole nessuno e va rottamata.
Lo stesso alcune categorie di persone.
E' ovvio che c'è chi ce la fa e chi no.
Ma in questa ovvietà, demonizzare chi resta fuori è sbagliato. Non è quasi mai colpa sua.
Una donna in età fertile se viene discriminata è colpa sua?
Un ultracinquantenne senza qualifica dirigenziale, a chi interessa? Quante possibilità ha di cambiare settore mandando un curriculum o rispondendo a un'inserzione?
Un insegnante di mia figlia ha avuto l'ictus a 50 anni. Insegna con molta fatica, perché ha difficoltà a parlare.
Che si fa? Non è più un buon insegnante, ma essendo ancora in vita non si può sopprimerlo.
E' questa la logica. 
E il valore è il denaro. Ampiamente dimostrato da tutti i commenti finora letti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Carola, quanto guadagni al mese e quanto ti passa tuo marito?
> Quanto passa ai figli?
> Quanto guadagni il tuo nuovo compagno?
> Io l'ho detto.
> ...


Torni sul personale?
Sappiamo che esistono la sfiga e il culo.
Già siamo tutti fortunati a essere in questa parte del mondo ed essere vivi.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> 30 anni di no nucleare, no termovalorizzatori, no questo, no quello, alla fine si pagano.  e ti trovi per ancora 1 anno con un parlamento dove il gruppo di maggioranza relativa sono i grillini.
> 
> ripeto, ce la sia cercata col laternino


Trent'anni di mafia in tutti gli appalti e tutte le scelte...
Dei no qualcosa quando vogliono se ne fregano.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Torni sul personale?
> Sappiamo che esistono la sfiga e io culo.
> Già siamo tutti fortunati a essere in questa parte del mondo ed essere vivi.


A me del personale frega niente, ma se vengo tirato in ballo rispondo allo stesso modo.
Carola ricorda alcuni miei compagni del liceo.
Tutti benestanti, tutti perbene, tutti sposati bene, economicamente parlando.
E ampiamente incapaci di vedere che esistono realtà diverse dalle proprie.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Trent'anni di mafia in tutti gli appalti e tutte le scelte...
> Dei no qualcosa quando vogliono se ne fregano.


abito ad un paio di km da una centrale Enel a carbone, in dismissione preventivata da prima della pandemia.  hanno pensato di riattivarla, salvo poi accorgersi che anche il carbone lo si doveva importare dalla Russia.   per me potrebbero riconvertirla a centrale nucleare anche domattina.

nella realtà, ci vorrebbero anni anche bypassando i comitati NO Tutto che sorgerebbero in un nanosecondo.   ed ottobre è tra 6 mesi.   

gli appalti nel settore movimentazione terra ed edilizia sono infiltrati dalle mafie di tutti i tipi, anche se con prevalenza dei calabresi in genere, dagli anni '90.   questo ormai è il segreto di Pulcinella.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

Comunque l’argomento iniziale era lo studio e il “dilemma“ se sorvegliare e sollecitare lo studio (anche con un sistema premi-punizioni) o se lasciare che i figli si gestiscano da soli premi e punizioni del sistema scuola.
Avevo dato il mio contributo con un link di riflessione sugli aspetti psicologici per i genitori.
Lo ripropongo.








						Mio figlio va male a scuola | TuoPsicologo
					

Mio figlio va male a scuola. Questa considerazione può essere una grossa fonte di dispiacere per un genitore. Il fatto stesso che un genitore ci pensi, però, è già in sé qualcosa di positivo. Questo significa che il genitore riconosce l'esistenza del problema e inizia prendersene carico.




					www.tuopsicologo.it


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> abito ad un paio di km da una centrale Enel a carbone, in dismissione preventivata da prima della pandemia.  hanno pensato di riattivarla, salvo poi accorgersi che anche il carbone lo si doveva importare dalla Russia.   per me potrebbero riconvertirla a centrale nucleare anche domattina.
> 
> nella realtà, ci vorrebbero anni anche bypassando i comitati NO Tutto che sorgerebbero in un nanosecondo.   ed ottobre è tra 6 mesi.
> 
> *gli appalti nel settore movimentazione terra ed edilizia sono infiltrati dalle mafie di tutti i tipi, anche se con prevalenza dei calabresi in genere, dagli anni '90.   questo ormai è il segreto di Pulcinella.*


Già anni fa un mio amico ricercatore mi diceva che ormai mancano completamente tecnici per avviare e gestire una centrale nucleare.
Il treno è perso per generazioni.
Possiamo probabilmente avviare qualcosa in partnership con altri paesi stranieri dipendenti compresi con tempistiche non brevi.
Puoi immaginarti a quali scenari andremmo incontro.
Tipo ponte sullo Stretto.
Il comparto edile è uno dei tanti. Casa mia è costruita con soldi di riciclo.
Ci sono interi settori insospettabili invece  in cui sono entrati capitali di origine mafiosa.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A me del personale frega niente, ma se vengo tirato in ballo rispondo allo stesso modo.
> Carola ricorda alcuni miei compagni del liceo.
> Tutti benestanti, tutti perbene, tutti sposati bene, economicamente parlando.
> E ampiamente incapaci di vedere che esistono realtà diverse dalle proprie.


Un po’ tutti abbiamo le stesse difficoltà.
I benestanti un po’ di più.
Ma non è il caso di Carola che non viene da una famiglia ricca.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Già anni fa un mio amico ricercatore mi diceva che ormai mancano completamente tecnici per avviare e gestire una centrale nucleare.
> Il treno è perso per generazioni.
> Possiamo probabilmente avviare qualcosa in partnership con altri paesi stranieri dipendenti compresi con tempistiche non brevi.
> Puoi immaginarti a quali scenari andremmo incontro.
> Tipo ponte sullo Stretto.


a me va bene anche che formi una squadra di gente e la mandi a lavorare nelle centrali a giro per l'Europa per imparare.  lo so che il discorso nucleare è a lunghissimo termine, ma qui se non si fa mai un primo passo in questa direzione, non arriverai mai.

chè tanto oramai saei arrivato al punto di non ritorno.  nel frattempo, mi aspetto che draghi firmi il decreto di riapertura dei punti di prelievo del gas, visto che ne abbiamo a centinaia inutilizzati.  non ci coprirai tutto il fabbisogno, ma una buona fetta sì


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ tutti abbiamo le stesse difficoltà.
> I benestanti un po’ di più.
> Ma non è il caso di Carola che non viene da una famiglia ricca.


Non lo so. Non la conosco, so che frequenta gente benestante.
L'ho frequentata anch'io per anni.
Avevo due specchi della realtà.
Loro e la periferia.
Due mondi che si sfioravano e non si conoscevano.
Due linguaggi diversi.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me va bene anche che formi una squadra di gente e la mandi a lavorare nelle centrali a giro per l'Europa per imparare.  lo so che il discorso nucleare è a lunghissimo termine, ma qui se non si fa mai un primo passo in questa direzione, non arriverai mai.
> 
> chè tanto oramai saei arrivato al punto di non ritorno.  nel frattempo, mi aspetto che draghi firmi il decreto di riapertura dei punti di prelievo del gas, visto che ne abbiamo a centinaia inutilizzati.  non ci coprirai tutto il fabbisogno, ma una buona fetta sì


Ci vorrebbe una classe politica che abbia a cuore gli interessi dell'Italia.
Permettimi di essere pessimista.
Mattei morì nel 1962.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non la conosco, so che frequenta gente benestante.
> L'ho frequentata anch'io per anni.
> Avevo due specchi della realtà.
> Loro e la periferia.
> Due mondi che si sfioravano e non si conoscevano.


Io so quello che ha scritto qui.
Diciamo che la vita da “poveri” si dimentica.
Io ho dei ricordi meravigliosi. Un giorno te li racconterò.
Se restano possono creare sensi di colpa.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so quello che ha scritto qui.
> Diciamo che la vita da “poveri” si dimentica.
> Io ho dei ricordi meravigliosi. Un giorno te li racconterò.
> Se restano possono creare sensi di colpa.


Io non l'ho dimenticata.
Se si può definire vita da poveri stare nelle case IACP.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe una classe politica che abbia a cuore gli interessi dell'Italia.
> Permettimi di essere pessimista.
> Mattei morì nel 1962.


e sappiamo che lui è stato il primo a capire che una crescita solida non può esserci senza autonomia energetica.   tanto che è plausibile che lo abbiano fatto fuori per quello.

gente che abbia a cuore l'Italia ce ne sarebbe, penso.   bisogna che gli italiani decidano anche di rinunciare all'idea che possa tornare il 1979, con le babypensioni e le assunzioni a cazzo nel pubblico.

oggi nel pubblico c'è molto bisogno di assumere.   però basta insegnanti, ormai abbiamo più maestre che scolari, basta vicesottocapouscieri e basta operai forestali che sono i primi ad appiccare incendi.

servono poliziotti, carabinieri, medici, infermieri, gente che sappia gestire la digitalizzazione.   insomma pubblici dipendenti con una certezza nella vita sì.  ma che lavorino a qualcosa di sostanziale


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Consiglio
> 
> la mia grande ha sempre studiato pur facendo sport non ho mai mai mai avuto  bisogno di dire nulla
> Il secondo  anche stessa cosa
> ...


Che finché stanno in casa devono sottostare alle regole di casa.
Che sono decise dai genitori.


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente stiamo ancora discutendo di inviare curriculum nel 2022?
> Io ho la pigna di fianco a me di quelli che arrivano.
> Inutili.
> Io ho uno stipendio discreto, 1800 euro. Avevo due redditi, una ditta ha chiuso e mi trovo senza l'altra aggiunta allo stipendio, ma il problema sono i costi che sono cresciuti negli anni.
> ...


Frequento tutto e le mie amicizie sono quelle di periferie e le danarose alcune si poiché molte sono conoscenze acquisite
In entrambe comunque c'è gente valida anzi la mia amica più cara arriva da Bilocale in tre madre separata infenriera si è laureata e lavora x una realtà dove porta casa quasi 7mila euro

Qnd le altre uscivano con il fidanzato  e passavano le domenica in cremerlei partiva x Londra Parigi commessa  hostess parla 4 lingue perfettamente
Grazie a lei ho inziato anche io a voler qualcosa in più seguirla all estero lavorare come commessa x imparare lingue
La mi amica tradita nn veniva x stare con il fidanzato si allora  era già in modalità geisha

c'è chi ha la cazzimma e chi no punto
mio padre era in carriera poi una malattia e ci simo tutti rimboccati le maniche
Ma di brutto davvero  mia madre doppio lavoro lei che era casalinga prima 
le mie amiche danarose hanno soldi di famiglia  immobili di famiglia non hanno tutta sta fame


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente stiamo ancora discutendo di inviare curriculum nel 2022?
> Io ho la pigna di fianco a me di quelli che arrivano.
> Inutili.
> Io ho uno stipendio discreto, 1800 euro. Avevo due redditi, una ditta ha chiuso e mi trovo senza l'altra aggiunta allo stipendio, ma il problema sono i costi che sono cresciuti negli anni.
> ...


Ah io ho trovato qsto lavoro mandando cv e portandone anche a meno x le società interinali qnd sono tornata dall estero !

credi che ti venga a cercare il lavoro ??
Discutendo ancora se mandar cv.... danny sei un pessimista cronico potresti essere Favino che con sta mollezza scusa ma ....metti na depresiun


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ah io ho trovato qsto lavoro mandando cv e portandone anche a meno x le società interinali qnd sono tornata dall estero !
> 
> credi che ti venga a cercare il lavoro ??
> Discutendo ancora se mandar cv.... danny sei un pessimista cronico potresti essere Favino che con sta mollezza scusa ma ....metti na depresiun


Le società interinali?
Ma che profilo hai?
O di che anni stai parlando?
Perché se mi parli di 20 anni fa ti do anche ragione.


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non la conosco, so che frequenta gente benestante.
> L'ho frequentata anch'io per anni.
> Avevo due specchi della realtà.
> Loro e la periferia.
> ...


 Frequento tutto  danny e vengo da famiglai normale dove mio
Padre si è laureato lavorando arrivando da famiglia si operai  mia mamma cresciuta nelle case popolari quelle
Dove adesso ci stanno tanti extracomunitari 
All epoca qnd erano vivi i miei nonni erano tra gli unici  italiani 

non sono ricca di famiglai mio papà e diventato dirigente e si è ammalato dopo

ma non mi paingo addosso e se lo faccio x un po' poi reagisco

diciamo che ho assaggiato essere benestante con mio padre e mi è piaciuto ? Siiii
Ma L gente poi in gamba che conosco  arriva da dove sono arrivata io 
I benestanti non sono tutti da demonizzare cmq no sono tutti cretini arricchiti sono stereotipi da film dei vanzina quelli
 qui da me i veri ricchi sono molto low profile 

Io a far l impiegata x 1500 al mese non ci voelvo stare 
Punto
Mi è arrivata occasione ? L ho cercata 
Esattamente come spedivo cv


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Le società interinali?
> Ma che profilo hai?
> O di che anni stai parlando?
> Perché se mi parli di 20 anni fa ti do anche ragione.


 2006 
ho anche lavorato prima in una socta  interinale 
All epoca c erano divisioni per profili 


Ho un profilo normale diploma laurea lavoro 
Sono stata assunta terzo livello  commercio 
Ora sono quadro nulla de che ma con buon variabile auto aziendale assicurazione  medica e piano welfare 
X me che facevo impiegata come buon parte  dei laureati in determinate facoltà è un buon traguardo con tre figli 
Arrivò  2700/2800 al mese perch egrazie a dio e grazie a me ho sempre  fatto e mantenuto  gli obiettivi 
Qst anno mi è entrato un cliente grande e ora respiro un po' x qualche mese 
Ci sono stati mesi  che qui sopra ci stavo zero


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Frequento tutto  danny e vengo da famiglai normale dove mio
> Padre si è laureato lavorando arrivando da famiglia si operai  mia mamma cresciuta nelle case popolari quelle
> Dove adesso ci stanno tanti extracomunitari
> All epoca qnd erano vivi i miei nonni erano tra gli unici  italiani
> ...


Mio padre guadagnava bene. Nato nelle case popolari, è arrivato a essere dirigente.
Il suo amico e capo sopra di lui ebbe la copertina del Times.
Poi la ditta fallì.
Di quei soldi ho visto poco, però.
Tutti quelli delle case popolari di quella generazione hanno fatto qualcosa. Messo su imprese, trovato lavoro e cambiato zona.
Per anni hanno funzionato da trampolino.
Io lavoro nell'editoria da sempre. Mi piaceva, mi è piaciuto, ma negli ultimi anni le prospettive di crescita sono diminuite tantissimo.
Diciamo che dalla riforma del mercato del lavoro è andato tutto in merda con questi nuovi tipi di contratti.
Molte case editrici che conoscevo sono fallite. Altre si sono ridimensionate.
Alla fine sto meglio qui di altri posti. Mi sarebbe piaciuto lavorare a Famiglia Cristiana, questo sì, conoscevo l'ambiente.
Un peccato è che un tempo lavoravo anche in centro, ora siamo in  periferia.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> 2006
> ho anche lavorato prima in una socta  interinale
> All epoca c erano divisioni per profili
> 
> ...


Io primo livello.
2700 euro al mese è un ottimo stipendio.
Non è nella media, eh.
2006 è prima della crisi del 2008.
Un'altra era.


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

Aggiungo all epoca avevo marito dirigente


danny ha detto:


> Mio padre guadagnava bene. Nato nelle case popolari, è arrivato a essere dirigente.
> Il suo amico e capo sopra di lui ebbe la copertina del Times.
> Poi la ditta fallì.
> Di quei soldi ho visto poco, però.
> ...


 Gaurda  nn posso  dire una cosa qui sopra ma editoria .. fallimento totale


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Gaurda  nn posso  dire una cosa qui sopra ma editoria .. fallimento totale


Eh certo.
Avevo contatti con RCS, Berlusconi Editore, Paoline etc.
Avuti per anni.
Ora ci si mette anche la questione produzione carta.
Un casino.


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io primo livello.
> 2700 euro al mese è un ottimo stipendio.
> Non è nella media, eh.
> 2006 è prima della crisi del 2008.
> Un'altra era.


 Si lo
So danny 
Ma prima stessa azienda prendevo 1600
E basta 
Ho osato laddove altre non volevano ho rotto le balle mi sono fatta avanti rischiando anche 
Una mamma tornata in Italia con te figli chi se la accollava 
Io devo tutto ad una donna magnifica che ha creduto in me e che non c'è più


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eh certo.
> Avevo contatti con RCS, Berlusconi Editore, Paoline etc.
> Avuti per anni.



anche io contatti importanti davvero
Ma


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io primo livello.
> 2700 euro al mese è un ottimo stipendio.
> Non è nella media, eh.
> 2006 è prima della crisi del 2008.
> Un'altra era.


 Ho ottimi premi ma ci devi arrivare e mantenerli 
A me paice anche se ho faticato e fatico ancora a volte ma poi vedo certe situazioni e mi dico ma nn rompere  carola


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

Vado buon week a todos


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Le società interinali?
> Ma che profilo hai?
> O di che anni stai parlando?
> Perché se mi parli di 20 anni fa ti do anche ragione.


E come si dovrebbe cercare lavoro secondo te? Non sto ironizzando, ma visto che dici che mandare cv è inutile, che alternativa proponi?


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2022)

hai miei tempi e con il diploma , mandati una cifra di  richieste e concorsi ma se non avevi un santo in paradiso  non ci entravi.
Che cosa è cambiato ora credo niente anche i concorsi sono mascherati spesso scoperti ma chi paga ? Pantalone


----------



## ivanl (1 Aprile 2022)

cmq confermo che questo è un periodo di merda; mia moglie (profilo aziendale alto/ responsabile) ha perso il lavoro a dicembre a ancora nulla si trova nemmeno con la disponibilità a spostarsi ovunque; over 50 e donna, è un casino. L'unica cosa buona e che, forse, potremo fare 4 settimane di vacanza in giro per il mondo senza che rompa le palle perchè lei deve lavorare. Tanto i soldi per far studiare il figlio li abbiamo messi da parte da anni, al limite mangeremo patate e cipolle per qualche tempo


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E come si dovrebbe cercare lavoro secondo te? Non sto ironizzando, ma visto che dici che mandare cv è inutile, che alternativa proponi?


Contatti dal vivo.
Vendere sé stessi da soli.
In assenza di amicizie contattare le varie imprese personalmente.
Presentarsi (in tempi di Covid è diventato più difficile) da loro.
Non affidarsi a intermediari o a email.
Lo fanno tutti, si finisce nella massa.
Tutti i metodi che servono ad evitare di essere messi al pari di altre centinaia di persone sono utili.
E' un'epoca in cui tutti si affidano a metodi di contatto basati sulla distanza.
Ridurla potrebbe essere efficace.
Perlomeno aumenta le percentuali di successo, anche dovessero essere basse.
Ovviamente non sto dando la ricetta perfetta...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi sono quei comunisti dei gesuiti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo invece è un contributo dal Ilsole24ore

“(...) Muoversi efficacemente in un ambiente interconnesso e ricco di trade-off riduce significativamente l’importanza del tempo come Chronos a favore del concetto di Kairos. Definire e rispettare un crono-programma per la gestione di un trade-off può essere infatti addirittura dannoso perché non è possibile prevedere in anticipo quando sarà necessario cambiare la propria linea d’azione per evitare di ottenere danni irreparabile sull’altro polo del trade-off.

La velocità di azione (Chronos) resta importante ma solo nella fase iniziale di gestione del trade-off. Ciò che fa veramente la differenza è la capacità di leggere l’evoluzione continua del contesto in cui ci si muove e adattare di volta in volta la propria strategia. Individuare quindi, non la cosa giusta in assoluto, ma la cosa giusta da fare in ogni singolo momento. Per l'appunto proprio quello che i greci definivano Kairos. (...)”
Il contributo completo. 








						Chronos e Kairos: il tempo come strategia quantitativa o qualitativa?
					

A fare la differenza è la capacità di leggere l’evoluzione del contesto in cui ci si muove e di adattare di volta in volta la propria strategia




					www.ilsole24ore.com


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo invece è un contributo dal Ilsole24ore
> 
> “(...) Muoversi efficacemente in un ambiente interconnesso e ricco di trade-off riduce significativamente l’importanza del tempo come Chronos a favore del concetto di Kairos. Definire e rispettare un crono-programma per la gestione di un trade-off può essere infatti addirittura dannoso perché non è possibile prevedere in anticipo quando sarà necessario cambiare la propria linea d’azione per evitare di ottenere danni irreparabile sull’altro polo del trade-off.
> 
> ...


Aria fritta con tanti termini aulici per dire che bisogna sapersi adattare e individuare strategie di mercato opportune al momento giusto.
Il Sole24 Ore è ormai un giornaletto.
Amazon ci sta facendo neri, a noi piccoli editori.
Ha vinto lei.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Io invece vi propongo un test sui figli adolescenti.
Date loro in mano una rivista di cruciverba e osservate la difficoltà con cui la compilano.
Mia figlia, che ha dagli 8 ai 10 in tutte le materie, non sapeva neppure chi era Charlie Chaplin.
E ho alcuni suoi DVD in casa...
Poi chiedetevi come mai non sanno nemmeno le più banali nozioni di geografia o di storia che noi diamo per scontate.
Contenitori vuoti in cui inserisci quello che vuoi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece vi propongo un test sui figli adolescenti.
> Date loro in mano una rivista di cruciverba e osservate la difficoltà con cui la compilano.
> Mia figlia, che ha dagli 8 ai 10 in tutte le materie, non sapeva neppure chi era Charlie Chaplin.
> E ho alcuni suoi DVD in casa...


Non solo i quindicenni, ma anche i trentenni non sanno cose che alle generazioni precedenti sembravano patrimonio comune.
Non esiste più una cultura comune. Esistono culture parcellizzate.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non solo i quindicenni, ma anche i trentenni non sanno cose che alle generazioni precedenti sembravano patrimonio comune.
> Non esiste più una cultura comune. Esistono culture parcellizzate.


No, siamo proprio diventati più ignoranti.
Uno studio di diversi anni fa prospettava un'evoluzione dalla trasmissione scritta a quella visiva, in poche parole dai libri e riviste ai video.
E' in pratica la generazione TikTok...
Quella che segue le serie Netflix ma ignora la cinematografia classica.
Quella cresciuta con i videogiochi e le storie su Instagram che non sa neanche cosa fosse Icmesa o la strage di Bologna.
In fin dei conti un tempo facevano cultura (nozionistica) anche Topolino e Mike Bongiorno, oggi chi la fa? La Ferragni?
E poi, a che serve, che hai Google per tutto?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, siamo proprio diventati più ignoranti.
> Uno studio di diversi anni fa prospettava un'evoluzione dalla trasmissione scritta a quella visiva, in poche parole dai libri e riviste ai video.
> E' in pratica la generazione TikTok...
> Quella che segue le serie Netflix ma ignora la cinematografia classica.
> ...


La cultura che comprende Chaplin o il disastro Icmesa non è scritta, ma prevalentemente televisiva.
È indubbio che ci siano conseguenze per il funzionamento della mente dall’uso dei social e dalla velocità dei contenuti che sono così consumati rapidamente e gettati via. 
Ma non è cosa verificabile solo nelle ultime generazioni.
Mi hanno detto che dipende dal fatto che progressivamente la famiglia ha rinunciato al suo ruolo di trasmissione culturale.
Agli esordi della televisione, l’apparecchio aveva sostituito il focolare, ma le trasmissioni venivano fruite collettivamente, commentando e anche stimolando racconti. 
Quando si sono moltiplicati i canali, poi sono arrivati i videogiochi e quindi i social, la fruizione in famiglia si è sempre più ridotta. La vita di famiglia si è ridotta anche per i molteplici impegni dei bambini e dei genitori e il tempo insieme è diventato davvero troppo poco perché vi sia la trasmissione informale di conoscenze. Non è che i giovani non sanno chi sia Chaplin, ma nemmeno i bisnonni e come vivevano.
Lo vediamo alla trasmissione L’eredità, specialmente nel gioco di abbinamento fatti-date. Gli errori dimostrano che moltissimi concorrenti non hanno idea di eventi come le guerre mondiali, ma neppure che vi è stato un tempo in cui non esistevano i telefoni.


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cultura che comprende Chaplin o il disastro Icmesa non è scritta, ma prevalentemente televisiva.
> È indubbio che ci siano conseguenze per il funzionamento della mente dall’uso dei social e dalla velocità dei contenuti che sono così consumati rapidamente e gettati via.
> Ma non è cosa verificabile solo nelle ultime generazioni.
> Mi hanno detto che dipende dal fatto che progressivamente la famiglia ha rinunciato al suo ruolo di trasmissione culturale.
> ...


che mi fai ricordare la prima televisione l'abbiamo avuta nel novembre del 1955 , mio padre la comperò a rate  veniva dall'olanda , quanti film in bianco e nero ho visto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> che mi fai ricordare la prima televisione l'abbiamo avuta nel novembre del 1955 , mio padre la comperò a rate  veniva dall'olanda , quanti film in bianco e nero ho visto


E li commentavate!
Adesso ognuno è solo con se stesso con uno smartphone in mano.


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2022)

si   ma solo spettacolo di solito la sera io mi mettevo in mezzo al letto con mia madre e mio padre  e vedevo i film fino alla fine mentre loro dormivano  e se si svegliava   dovevo sloggiare  sai quante antenne vedevo abbassarsi?
Ti ricordo  l'età che avevo 1955?
 Lo siamo ora che ognuno vede il cellulare per conto proprio , ma tanto se parlo che mi ascolta?


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2022)

La cultura è condivisione.


----------

